# Pot Belly Pig has extremely swollen vulva!



## HollyH8

Hi, I just recently rescued two pot belly pigs a brother and sister from a neighbor that was neglecting them. Unfortunately, I have a feeling the female "Penny" is pregnant but I can't say for sure. They are roughly 4 months old, so they're still babies. Anyways, penny has an extremely swollen vulva and it has been for the almost two weeks I've had them. Is she in heat, pregnant or does she have a UTI? Isn't 2 weeks a long time for a pot belly pig to be in heat? Also, she excretes a white/clear jello like discharge from her vulva, it almost resembles a bunch of tiny white balls clumped together and has a jello consistency. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jk47

well gilts go into heat around 5 to 6 months of age and roughly 4months could mean she's 5 months now
and the belly could be just fat is she mounting and is she more aggressive then normal like is she biting and fighting
and I don't no about pot bellys but if this her first time in heat the first week could of been like a pre heat and the second week could of been when she was in full heat If the male is a boars then I would keep him away unless you want piglets if she's trying to make a nest then she might be ready to farrow but am no expert because I don't breed pigs that is just my own limited knowledge


----------



## M.L. McKnight

It sounds to me like your girl may have gotten a bit of dirt or something in her, this could have happened from the boar trying to mount her when her cooter was dirty. You'd do well to give her a bit of Durapen or some other common antibiotic. She WON'T appreciate it one bit, use a 14guage needle and give her around 2mL per 100 pounds. That can be a whopper of a dose but it won't hurt her. 

*A word of caution, hogs will try to bite whatever 'bites' them, so distract her from the right and give her the shot from the left, then get back! I always make sure that there is a panel between me and any hog I have to doctor on, you could use a squeeze shoot if you have one.

Give her some cooked carrots in her feed (and the liquid) for a few days with some milk. Add in some strawberry tops or cantaloupe for the Vitamin C and she should be fine in a few days.


----------

